# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] المبادئ السبعة للشركات فى تطبيق ادارة الجودة الشاملة

## محمد غباشى

:Smart: المبادئ السبعة للشركات الرائدة في تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملةولكن تبني مثل هذه الإجراءات ومأسستها – إدخالها في اتخاذ القرارات و في توزيع الموارد و سياسات شؤون الموظفين ، والأنظمة التشغيلية - يشكل تحديا كبيرا وعلى الشركة لمواجهة هذا التحدي أن تغير من طريقة عملها رأسا على عقب.
والتقدم في مضمار إدارة الجودة الشاملة يتطلب الصبر والعمل الشاق الدؤوب والالتزام والانضباطية وسيكون مردود ذلك عال بإذن الله. فالجودة المعززة تمدنا بدفعة قوية لتحقيق ميزة تنافسية وأداء مميز حيث من الضروري المحافظة على الريادة في سوق عالمي سريع التقلب وعال المنافسة.



رغم إيمان قادة المنشآت بأن الجودة والإنتاجية هي من أهم القضايا التي تواجه أعمال منشآتهم إلا أن العديد منهم لا يعرف الطريق لتحقيق ذلك. وقد عنيت بهذا التحدي العديد من الشركات الكبرى في الغرب كالولايات المتحدة. و حققت المنشآت المعروفة باهتمامها وتطبيقها للجودة إنتاجية عالية، وربحية مرتفعة وحصة سوقية كبيرة. و أعطاها الاهتمام بتطبيق الجودة ميزة تنافسية مستمرة. :Locked: 
من هي هذه الشركات الرائدة ؟ إنها إتش بي، زيروكس، بروكتر آند قامبل، إنتل و فلوريدا باور آند لايت وغيرها من الشركات التي تميزت بتقديم منتجات وخدمات عالية وأخذ موقعا في القمة في مجال صناعاتها. ما هي الدروس التي يمكن تعلمها من رواد الجودة هؤلاء؟ ربما تكون من أهم الدروس المستفادة أن هذه الشركات لم تتبع كلها نفس الصيغة للنجاح إلا أن هناك مجموعة من المبادئ اشتركت كافة الشركات في اتباعها ويمكن لمديري المنشآت الأخرى تطبيق هذه المبادئ في منشآتهم. :Baby: 
مبــدأ 1:إن تحسين الجودة يتطلب الالتزام الثابت والوطيد من الإدارة العليا. 
الإدارة العليا بما في ذلك المدير العام مطالبون بأن يبينوا بجلاء أنه يتوجب على كل فرد في المنشأة الالتزام شخصيا بالجودة. وغالبا ما يساور الموظفون في البداية الشك عندما يسمعون الإدارة تعلن أنها ملتزمة بالجودة. لذا على الإدارة أن تعني ما تقول وتعكس التزامها بالجودة من خلال الفلسفة المعلنة للشركة وأهدافها ولوائحها وأولوياتها وسلوكيات الإدارة فيها.
ورغم الأهمية القصوى لالتزام الإدارة العليا بالجودة فقد أشارت الدراسات عدم وجود مفهوم مشترك لعبارة "التزام" وأن فهم الإدارة " للالتزام" ليس هو نفس الفهم من قبل الموظف. وبعبارة أخرى يتوجب على الإدارة العليا أن تحدد بوضوح ماهية السلوكيات والأفعال التي تحسن الجودة وهذه المسؤولية لا يمكن تفويضها للغير. وفيما يلي الخطوات التي يمكن للإدارة العليا اتخاذها للبرهنة على التزامها ومشاركتها وريادتها.
· وضع ونشر رؤيا واضحة لفلسفة المنشأة ومبادئها وأهدافها ذات العلاقة بجودة السلع والخدمات
· توفير وتوظيف الموارد اللازمة لخدمة الأهداف وتعريف أو تحديد المسؤوليات لتنفيذ وتحقيق ذلك
· استثمار الوقت لتعلم القضايا والمسائل المتعلقة بالجودة ومتابعة التقدم لأي مبادرات بهذا الصدد
· تشجيع التواصل بين المديرين والموظفين، وفيما بين الإدارات ذاتها، وكذلك بين الوحدات التنظيمية في المنشأة وبين العملاء
· أن تكون الإدارة العليا القدوة الجيدة في الأقوال والأفعال
مبــدأ 2: اعتبار الجودة قضية استراتيجية
يجب أن تكون الجودة في أي منشأة جزءا لا يتجزأ من أهدافها واستراتيجياتها، واهتمام إدارة المنشأة بالجودة يجب أن يكون ثابتا وداعما للأهداف الاستراتيجية الأخرى. ويجب أن يرى وينعكس هذا الاهتمام في الطريقة التي تمارس فيها الأعمال في المنشأة بما في ذلك وضع الخطط والميزانيات التقديرية.
ويجب أن تكون الجودة هي رسالة ومهمة المنشأة وتقوم على أهداف واستراتيجيات تستند إلى التخطيط. فلو نظرنا مثلا إلى رسالة شركة فورد للسيارات نجد أنها تنص على" الجودة تأتي في مقدمة أعمالنا. ولتحقيق رضى العميل يجب وضع جودة منتجاتنا وخدماتنا في قمة أولوياتنا. والعملاء هم بؤرة كل ما نقوم به من أعمال". أما رئيس شركة جنرال إلكتريك فيقول في معرض نص رسالة الشركة " الجودة هي الضمانة الأفضل لكسب ولاء عملاؤنا وهي دفاعنا القوي في مواجهة الشركات المنافسة و طريقنا الوحيد نحو نمو وربحية مستمرتين ". أما شركة زيروكس الفائزة على جائزة مالكولم للجودة في أمريكا فتقول في رسالتها" الجودة هي المبدأ الأساسي لأعمال شركة زيروكس، وريادتنا عبر الجودة هي استراتيجيتنا وخطتنا ". 
هذه وغيرها من الشركات قامت بإدخال اهتمامها بالجودة في كل مجال في أعمالها. وترى أن الالتزام بالجودة والربحية لا ينفصلان. والجودة بالنسبة لها تقع في صلب كل عمل تقوم به وجزءا رئيسيا من استراتيجيتهم سعيا وراء حصولها على حصة أكبر من السوق. ويؤمن كبار مسؤولي الإدارة في هذه الشركات أن الانتباه والعناية المناسبين لجودة السلع والخدمات التي تقدمها شركاتهم سيؤدي حتما إلى رفع مستوى الربحية.
مبـدأ 3: الموظفون هم الأساس لتحقيق جودة ثابتة ومستمرة
إن الأسلوب القيادي الفعال لتحسين الجودة يتبعه فلسفة إنسانية التوجه والتزاما قويا للجودة والإدارة الضعيفة للأفراد سينتقل أثرها السلبي على جودة الخدمة التي يقدمها هؤلاء الأفراد أثناء تعاملهم وتفاعلهم مع العملاء.
وفيما يلي بعضا من ممارسات الشركات الرائدة في الجودة مع مواردها البشرية والتي تبين مدى اهتمامها وتركيزها على سياسات ولوائح جيدة خاصة بالأفراد.
· إعطاء اهتماما خاصا لعملية اختيار وتعيين الموظفين الجدد ودمجهم في النسيج الاجتماعي للشركة. فالموظفين الجدد يتم اختيارهم بعناية فائقة بحيث يعين أفضل المتقدمين وأكثرهم ملائمة لنجاح الشركة. ويزرع فيهم القيم الخاصة بجودة السلع وخدمة العملاء ويتم دمجهم بشكل مكثف في ثقافة الشرك- في قيمها وأنظمتها وإجراءاتها المرتبطة بالجودة وخدمة العميل.
· تعزيز عملية الدمج الاجتماعي للموظفين الجدد عن طريق التعليم والتدريب. وتعتقد بعض الشركات مثل زيروكس موتورولا و فورد وغيرها بان التدريب يجب أن يتعدى تعليم المنفذين الطرق والأدوات الإحصائية فيتم مثلا إعطاؤهم تدريبا بالوعي المكثف بالجودة ودور كل موظف في عملية عمل معينة ومدى أهمية الجودة للشركة بالإضافة إلى التركيز على المراقبة الإحصائية للعمليات وتقنيات حل المشكلات والمهارات اللازمة للقيم بالوظيفة المعين عليها الموظف. كما تقوم هذه الشركات بإدخال الجودة وخدمة العميل في أنظمة تقييم الأداء وأنظمة المكافآت وتقوم بالتأكد بأن الإنجازات في مجال الجودة – أي القيام بالعمل بالطريقة الصحيحة في كل الأوقات – هو من العناصر الهامة في نظام التقييم والمكافآت.
· تشجيع مشاركة جميع الموظفين باعتبارهم مصدرا طبيعيا للأفكار الخاصة بتحسين الجودة وخدمة العملاء. وتتم المشاركة من خلال التفاعلات غير الرسمية بين الموظفين ومن خلال أنظمة الاقتراحات وفرق حل المشكلات وأدوات أخرى مشابهة. وتتطلب الجودة في هذه الشركات من كل موظف أن يبدي الاحترام لزميله الموظف وأن يظهر الاعتزاز بالعمل لدى الشركة وأن يكون لديه الالتزام التام والفعلي للتميز. هذا الالتزام لا يتحقق إلا بمشاركة الموظفين وإعطائهم صلاحية اتخاذ القرارات الخاصة بشؤون عملهم.
· التواصل أو التخاطب الفعال بين كافة الموظفين في الشركة. والتواصل المستمر يعزز من التزام الموظفين لرؤسائهم ويوجد الوعي والفهم لدور الجودة وخدمة العميل. وتحاول الشركات الرائدة زرع الرغبة لدى موظفيها لتطبيق الجودة بشكل دائم في كافة مجالات العمل. 
مبـدأ 4: تحديد معايير ومقاييس للجودة وفق متطلبات وتوقعات العميل. 
إن وجود معايير صريح للجودة لغايات الأداء يعد أمرا جوهريا فالجودة ذات مفهوم معقد ولا تستطيع مجموعة واحدة من الصفات أن تنفرد في إعطاء تعريف لجودة السلع والخدمات. ويلاحظ أن لدى العملاء لديهم تعريفا خاصا بهم للجودة وتعريفهم هذا يجمع عدة صفات ومنسوبيات للسلعة أو الخدمة تختلف باختلاف الشركات والصناعات. وأي تعريف للسلعة أو خدمة العميل تضعه الشركة يجب أن يأخذ في الحسبان الأسس التي يستخدمها العميل في تقييم هذه السلعة أو الخدمة. وأي تعريف تضعه الشركة لجودة سلعة أو خدمة معينة يجب أن يأخذ في الحسبان الأسس والمعايير التي يستخدمها العميل في تقييم هذه السلع والخدمات. إدراك العميل الحسي لقيمة سلعة أو خدمة معينة ينطلق من مفهوم القيمة النسبية لها والتي يتم حسابها كالتالي،
القيمة = الجودة/ السعر 
بناء على ذلك فإن تفضيل العميل لسلعة معينة على أخرى منافسة يتقرر بمدى قبوله للنسبة المذكورة لتلك السلعة.
وتستخدم الشركات الرائدة في الجودة أداة استطلاع رأي عملائها (وعملاء منافسيها) 
ويقوم رواد الجودة من الشركات الغربية بشكل دوري باستطلاع آراء عملائهم (وعملاء منافسيهم) والموزعين لمعرفة ما يقولونه عن جودة السلع والخدمات المقدمة لهم. هذه وغيرها من المعلومات تستخدم في رسم صورة التوزيعات والتركزات صفات السلع الحالية وتوقعات العملاء ومتطلباتهم. وبناء على ذلك توضع معايير واقعية للجودة تدخل في كل مراحل إنتاج السلعة من التصميم وحتى خدمة ما بعد البيع.
وتستخدم شركة زيروكس لتحسين جودة سلعها وخدماتها أداة تسمى بالبنشماركنج التنافسي. وتتضمن هذه العملية قياس المنتجات والخدمات والممارسات الذاتية ومقارنة كل ذلك بتلك التي لدى أقوى الشركات المنافسة. والهدف الذي صاغته زيروكس للقيام بعملية البنشماركنج – وهو أن نكون متفوقين في جودة السلعة واعتماديتها وتكاليفها – هو الذي أدى إلى قيام الشركة باستطلاع مكثف للعملاء ووضع معايير الجودة اللازمة للسلع والخدمات.
ويعد قياس الجودة أمرا جوهريا للتأكد من تطبيق تحسينات فعلية للجودة على أساس مخطط. ويمكن قياس رضى العملاء بإحدى الوسائل المعرفة والتي تشمل أدوات الاستطلاع الرسمي للعملاء والمجموعات المركزة والشكاوي غير الرسمية من العملاء وتدقيق الجودة والمراقبة الإحصائية للجودة والتفاعل مع العميل وطرق أخرى . وغالبا ما يتم استخدام مزيج من هذه الوسائل. ومن المفروض مراقبة رضى العملاء بشكل مستمر لمعرفة ما إذا كانت هناك تغييرات مطلوب إجراؤها على السلع والخدمات. 
مبـدأ 5: استخدام العديد من البرامج والتقنيات لتحسين الجودة 
هناك العديد من البرامج والتقنيات المستخدمة لتحسين الجودة والي من بينها المراقبة الإحصائية للجودة ، فرق الجودة ، أنظمة الاقتراحات ، مشاريع جودة بيئة/حياة العمل ،الأتمتة، التصميم باستخدام الحاسب ، التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب ، تحسين تصميم المنتج ، المقارنة مع الشركات المنافسة وتدريب الموظفين. وتعترف الشركات الرائدة أنها تستخدم مجموعة من التقنيات والأدوات. والقاعدة الأساسية هو أنه لا يوجد أسلوب واحدا يلائم استخدامه كل الشركات وفي كل المواقف.
مبـدأ 6: تأثير جميع النشاطات التي تقوم بها الشركة على تحسين جودة السلع والخدمات لذا يعتبر عمل الجماعي أمرا حيويا. 
إن التعاون الوثيق بين المديرين والموظفين وكذلك فيما بين الإدارات يعد مطلبا وشرطا أساسيا لتحسين الجودة. وإدارة الجودة الشاملة تعني في الأساس منع وقوع الأخطاء عند النقطة التي يتم فيها تنفيذ العمل. وبذلك يكون كل موظف وكل إدارة وفق نظام إدارة الجودة الشاملة مسؤولا عن جودة السلع والخدمات. ونظرا لكون تصميم السلعة ، والهندسة ،والمشتريات، والتصنيع ، والمبيعات ، والخدمات لها تأثيرا على جودة السلعة فإنه يتوجب على كل إدارة أن تقدم مخرجاتها و خدماتها للإدارة الأخرى خالية من أي خلل. وعليه لا يكمن حصر مسؤولية والاهتمام بالجودة في نطاق إدارة واحدة فقط كإدارة مراقبة الجودة مثلا. وجودة المنتج تتعدى التفتيش والفحص لفرز السلع المعيبة وتصحيحها أو التخلص منها بل يجب بناء الجودة بادئ ذي بدء في السلعة والخدمة ذاتها. والشركات الناجحة تعمل على إزالة الحواجز بين المختصين في الإدارات المختلفة وخلق مناخا صحيا للعمل الجماعي.
وقامت بعض الشركات مثل إتش بي و 3 إم وغيرها باستخدام أسلوب الفريق لتسحين الجودة وتخفيض دورة تطوير المنتج. ففي السابق كانت الاقتراحات الخاصة بتطوير المنتج وبإجراء تعديلات على التصميم تصل متأخرة قبيل التجميع النهائي. وفيما بعد تشكلت فرق من الموظفين تمثل كل الإدارات المعنية في عملية التصميم كجزء من "برنامج المشاركة المبكرة" وتتبع شركات زير وكس وبروكتر آند قامبل برنامجا مشابها.
كذلك يحب أن يكون الموردون جزءا من فرق العمل في الشركة. إذ حتى يتم إنتاج سلع ذات جودة يلزمنا الحصول على قطع ومكونات ذات جودة أيضا. والشركات الناجحة تختار مورديها بعناية وتقوم بتطوير علاقات طويلة الأمد معهم. وقد غيرت نهضة الجودة في العلاقة بين الشركات ومورديها فجعلتهم شركاء حقيقيون في جهود تحسين الجودة ويتم استدعائهم من قبل الشركات الرائدة في الجودة خلال المراحل الأولى من عملية تصميم المنتج ، ويتم تدريبهم وإبرام عقود طويلة الأجل معهم كما يتاح لهم المشاركة في برامج تقدير ومكافآت الجودة فمثلا:-
· طورت شركة موتورولا علاقات طويلة الأجل مع مورديها وتقوم بتقدير الذين يتميزون في الأداء منهم بشكل دوري.
· وقام فريق سيارة توراس في شركة فورد بإبرام عقود طويلة الأجل مع مورديها واستدعتهم للمشاركة في تخطيط المنتج. كذلك تقدم فورد جوائز لأفضل الموردين.
· وقامت شركة فورد بتقليص عدد الموردين من 5000 إلى 300 وأبرمت معهم عقود طويلة الأجل مقابل توريد قطع ذو جودة أفضل. وقامت الشركة بتدريب الموردين على المراقبة الإحصائية للعمليات ، وتقنيات التصنيع على الوقت والتكاليف التعاونية ، وإشراكهم في تطوير المنتج.
مبـدأ 7: الجودة هي عملية لا تنتهي 
يجب أن تقوم جهود الجودة على التخطيط والتنظيم والمراقبة والتحديث المستمر. وقد أخفقت الكثير من الشركات في جعل الجودة عملية تحسين مستمر بسبب تركيزها على تبني حزمة برامج جاهزة أو بسبب الاختيار السريع والمتهور لأدوات شائعة الاستعمال جريا وراء نتائج سريعة.
ولا يتحقق تحسين الجودة إلا بمأسسة العناية بالجودة أي عندما تصبح الجودة جزءا من القرارات اليومية. لذا يجب إدخال أهداف الجودة ، ومعاييرها ، وعملية قياسها ، والتدريب عليها ، وأنظمة المكافآت في خطط الشركة و ميزانياتها التقديرية وأنظمة المعلومات وممارسات إدارة شؤون الموظفين و المراقبة و نظام الإدارة الشامل للشركة.
تفعيل المبادئ المذكورة 
إن الخبرة التي وردت من رواد الجودة من الشركات الغربية تقترح أن الجودة ليست مجرد برنامج له بداية وله نهاية، بل طريقة مستمرة في إنجاز الأعمال لا تتحقق إلا بجعل عملية التحسين كجزء دائم من ثقافة الشركة.
ويتوجب على الشركات أن لا تقلد أو تنسخ ممارسات الشركات الناجحة بشكل أعمى بل تقوم بتطويع هذه الممارسات لتتفق مع احتياجاتها فالإجراءات التكتيكية سهلة وابتدائية

----------


## nagham

فعلا الجوده تمثل العامل الرئيسي في نجاح المنظمات واعطائها الاولويه في الاهتمام بهدف تحسين الانتاجيه

موضوع جميل كل الشكر والتقدير لك

----------


## محمد غباشى

شكرا على المرور الكريم nagham

----------


## سابرينا

*ممكن بقى تقولنا مكان هيئة المواصفقات والجودة* 

*موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا على طرحة*

----------


## قلب مصر

الموضوع ما شاء الله مفيد جدا وهام 
وإذا ما أمعنا النظر فعلا في مقومات الجودة وراعيناها في الشركات الكبرى في مصر 
بالتأكيد هذه الشركات ستتجه للعالمية ويتجه معها نمو اقتصادنا لمراحل متقدمة
كل الشكر لك أخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع

كما أشكر وبشدة أخي الكريم اسكندراني على وضعه لهذا الموضوع في المسابقة حتى يتسنى لنا معرفة هذه الدرر المخبأة في قاعة رجال الأعمال
تحياتي
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
موضوع رائع ومهم فعلا 
ياريت كل الشركات تستفيد منه زى ما الشركات الدوليه دى استفادت 
منه وبقت منتجاتها فى كل مكان فى العالم 
شكرا على وضع الموضوع فى المسابقه وشكرا على المعلومات المفيده

----------


## nour2005

أستاذ محمد
ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع المهم 
وخالص الشكر للأستاذ نادر على دعوته الكريمة
للإستفادة منه
كل سنة والجميع بخير
رمضان كريم

----------


## nariman

*معلومات قيمة اخي محمد .. سلمت يداك*

*كل عام وانتم بخير*
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

فعلا معلومات جديده بالنسبالى
واستفدت منها
تسلم إيدك
كل سنة وإنت طيب

فراشة

----------


## القواس

بصراحه موضوع رائع
و نقاطه مهمه جدا و لو يمكن تطبيقها على الشركات الصغيره تبقى روعه
شكرا لك أستاذ محمد
و شكر للاستاذ نادر على تنبيهنا للموضوع

----------


## sameh atiya

شكرا محمد  :f: 
معلومات قيمة

----------


## ابن طيبة

شكرا و لي عودة للمناقشة

----------


## sad man

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
موضوع راااااائع
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## hanoaa

حلو أوى عرضنا المبادئ إللى الشركات و المؤسسسات هاتمشى عليها
جميل 
ندخل شويه فى قلب السوق
و ده اللى يهمنا إلى حدما أو يهمنى أنا بشكل شخصى
إللى أننا بسأل عليه بقى و إللى قلبت النت عاليه واطيه علشان ألاقيه
و طبعا لأن الكلام ده مش تخصصى فشلت فى إنى أعرفه
مواصفات الجوده لحاجات معينه
يعنى مثلا لو حد عايز يصدر حاجة معينه لبلد من البلاد محتاج طبعا يعرف الماعيير القياسيه اللى البلد دى شغاله بيها
طيب يعرفها ازاى و منين
أنا فشلت انى الاقى اللى انا بدور عليه
و طبعا مش هاخطف رجلى لحد هناك أسألهم و ارجع
و كمان ازاى اعمل لينك بينى و بين مكاتب أو وسطاء يسهلوا لى التعامل مع الناس دى
دى طبعا نقطة ممكن تكون خارج الموضوع
بس أهو بقى الكلام هايجيب بعضه
يمكن تقدروا تساعدونى
فرصه بقى أستغلكوا 
و رمضان كريم

----------


## e_elassas

تسلم اخى الكريم على الموضوع

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلوماات.

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل محمد غباشى

موضوع رائع ومفيد
بارك الله لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## Dr_rehab

شكرا استاذ محمد على الموضوع المميز 
ولى عودة للمناقشه باذن الله 
كل عام وحضرتك بخير

----------


## محمد غباشى

> *ممكن بقى تقولنا مكان هيئة المواصفقات والجودة* 
> 
> *موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا على طرحة*


الغالية سابرينا  فى البداية كل سنة وانتى طيبة وشكرا على  تواجدك  وللافادة الهيئة اسمها ( الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة ) ودى كل معلومات الاتصال لها 
العنوان 	 16 ش تدريب المدربين - الأميرية - القاهرة

موقع الهيئة على الانترنت	 www.eos.org.eg

موقع حماية المستهلك 	Consumer.eos.org.eg  بريد إلكترونى : consumer@eos.org.eg 

البريد الإلكترونى 	moi@idsc.net.eg 

تليفـــــــــــــــــــون	22845522 - 22845524 02 2+

فاكـــــــــــــــــــــس	22845501 02 2+
	رئيس مجلس الإدارة	د.م.  محمد هانى بركات

ت. رئيس مجلس الادارة 	 22845528 - 22845529
	 ف. رئيس مجلس الادارة	22845504
	 ت. رئيس الإدارة المركزية	22845526

خدمات العمــــلاء	22845503 

حماية المستهلك	22845500 بريد إلكترونى : consumer@eos.org.eg

مركز المعلومات	22845533 بريد إلكترونى : eositc@eos.org.eg 

الإدارة العامة للجودة 	22845520

الإدارة العامة للمواصفات	22845507

الادارة العامة للمقاييس	22845506

العلاقات الفنية	22845508

المعامل الغذائية 	22845521
	 التسويق	22845521  للإتصال بوحدة التسويق 
	 العينات	22845503

معامل الغزل والنسيج	22845517

المعامل الكيماوية 	22845514

المعامل الهندسية	22845512
	 المعايرة	22845523

المشتريات	2284

----------


## محمد غباشى

> الموضوع ما شاء الله مفيد جدا وهام 
> وإذا ما أمعنا النظر فعلا في مقومات الجودة وراعيناها في الشركات الكبرى في مصر 
> بالتأكيد هذه الشركات ستتجه للعالمية ويتجه معها نمو اقتصادنا لمراحل متقدمة
> كل الشكر لك أخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع
> 
> كما أشكر وبشدة أخي الكريم اسكندراني على وضعه لهذا الموضوع في المسابقة حتى يتسنى لنا معرفة هذه الدرر المخبأة في قاعة رجال الأعمال
> تحياتي
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير


 كل سنة وانتى طيبة ام يوسف ورمضان كريم منورة الموضوع والله

----------


## محمد غباشى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> موضوع رائع ومهم فعلا 
> ياريت كل الشركات تستفيد منه زى ما الشركات الدوليه دى استفادت 
> منه وبقت منتجاتها فى كل مكان فى العالم 
> شكرا على وضع الموضوع فى المسابقه وشكرا على المعلومات المفيده


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة   اسعدنى تواجدك فى الموضوع وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## محمد غباشى

> أستاذ محمد
> ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع المهم 
> وخالص الشكر للأستاذ نادر على دعوته الكريمة
> للإستفادة منه
> كل سنة والجميع بخير
> رمضان كريم


لاشكر على واجب وكل سنة وانتى طيبة رمضان كريم

----------


## محمد غباشى

> *معلومات قيمة اخي محمد .. سلمت يداك*
> 
> *كل عام وانتم بخير*


اسعدنى تواجدك وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## محمد غباشى

> فعلا معلومات جديده بالنسبالى
> واستفدت منها
> تسلم إيدك
> كل سنة وإنت طيب
> 
> فراشة


اسعدنى تواجدك فى الموضوع فراشة كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم

----------


## محمد غباشى

> بصراحه موضوع رائع
> و نقاطه مهمه جدا و لو يمكن تطبيقها على الشركات الصغيره تبقى روعه
> شكرا لك أستاذ محمد
> و شكر للاستاذ نادر على تنبيهنا للموضوع


القوس اسعدنى تواجدك وكل عام وحضرتك بخير

----------


## محمد غباشى

> شكرا محمد 
> معلومات قيمة


سامح كل سنة وانتا   طيب رمضان كريم  منور الموضوع

----------


## محمد غباشى

> شكرا و لي عودة للمناقشة


اسعدنى تواجدك

----------


## محمد غباشى

> مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
> موضوع راااااائع
> يسلمووووووووووووو


شكرا على تواجدك  وكل سنة وانت  طيب

----------


## محمد غباشى

> حلو أوى عرضنا المبادئ إللى الشركات و المؤسسسات هاتمشى عليها
> جميل 
> ندخل شويه فى قلب السوق
> و ده اللى يهمنا إلى حدما أو يهمنى أنا بشكل شخصى
> إللى أننا بسأل عليه بقى و إللى قلبت النت عاليه واطيه علشان ألاقيه
> و طبعا لأن الكلام ده مش تخصصى فشلت فى إنى أعرفه
> مواصفات الجوده لحاجات معينه
> يعنى مثلا لو حد عايز يصدر حاجة معينه لبلد من البلاد محتاج طبعا يعرف الماعيير القياسيه اللى البلد دى شغاله بيها
> طيب يعرفها ازاى و منين
> ...


الفاضل    hanoaa
منور الموضوع  وكل سنة وانت طيب  وبالنسبة لموضوعك هوفى غاية السهولة وبالنسبة للمواصفة او اى معلومات  تخص هذا الموضوع فمن الممكن ان تستعين بمكتب استشارى يرشدك  للطريق الصحيح  ولاكن معلومة على الماشى    بالنسبة للتصدير مثلا لا بد وان تكون الشركة واو المصنع حاصل على شهادة جودة وعلى سبيل المثال iso 9001\2000و هذة الشهادة تشمل التصميم ومراحل الانتاج والتفتيش والقياس وكل مايخص المنتج وانتمى لك التوفيق 
وعلى فكرة انا مهندس ومحلل بيانات نظم الجودة 
ارسل لى معلومات عن المنتج المراد تصدير ه   لكى تسهل على فهم ما تريد

----------


## محمد غباشى

> تسلم اخى الكريم على الموضوع
> 
> جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلوماات.


اسعدنى تواجدك فى الموضوع تقبل تحياتى

----------


## محمد غباشى

> *أخى الفاضل محمد غباشى
> 
> موضوع رائع ومفيد
> بارك الله لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة
> 
> مع تحيتــــــى*


اسعدنى تواجدك فى الموضوع تقبل تحياتى

----------


## محمد غباشى

> شكرا استاذ محمد على الموضوع المميز 
> ولى عودة للمناقشه باذن الله 
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير


                          Dr_rehab :f: : اسعدنى تواجدك فى الموضوع تقبل تحياتى  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> الفاضل    hanoaa
> منور الموضوع  وكل سنة وانت طيب  وبالنسبة لموضوعك هوفى غاية السهولة وبالنسبة للمواصفة او اى معلومات  تخص هذا الموضوع فمن الممكن ان تستعين بمكتب استشارى يرشدك  للطريق الصحيح  ولاكن معلومة على الماشى    بالنسبة للتصدير مثلا لا بد وان تكون الشركة واو المصنع حاصل على شهادة جودة وعلى سبيل المثال iso 9001\2000و هذة الشهادة تشمل التصميم ومراحل الانتاج والتفتيش والقياس وكل مايخص المنتج وانتمى لك التوفيق 
> وعلى فكرة انا مهندس ومحلل بيانات نظم الجودة 
> ارسل لى معلومات عن المنتج المراد تصدير ه   لكى تسهل على فهم ما تريد


متشكرة أوى على إهتمامك
تمام يا فندم علم و ينفذ
هابعت لحضرتك على الخاص المعلومات المطلوبه
مرة تانيه متشكرة أوى

----------


## سابرينا

> الغالية سابرينا فى البداية كل سنة وانتى طيبة وشكرا على تواجدك وللافادة الهيئة اسمها ( الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة ) ودى كل معلومات الاتصال لها 
> العنوان      16 ش تدريب المدربين - الأميرية - القاهرة
> 
> موقع الهيئة على الانترنت     www.eos.org.eg
> 
> موقع حماية المستهلك     consumer.eos.org.eg بريد إلكترونى : consumer@eos.org.eg 
> 
> البريد الإلكترونى     moi@idsc.net.eg 
> 
> ...


 
*ربنا يباركلك يارب* 
*ويجيز خير* 
*شكرا جزيرا*

----------

